# Webbrowser programmieren.



## rottex (29. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einen Webbrowser in Java programmieren.
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich da anfangen soll.
Ich kann zwar den Quelltext einer Webseite auslesen, weiß aber jetzt nicht, wie ich den HTML-Code dann wieder so darstellen kann, wie er im Browser dargestellt wird.
Gibt es da irgendwelche Standard-Funktionen?
Wenn ja, welche?

Ich würde mich sehr über eine schnelle Antwort freuen.

Mfg. rottex


----------



## Jango (29. Sep 2007)

Einen Browser zu programmieren ist schon eine nicht ganz einfache Aufgabe - vor allem, 
wenn man überhaupt nicht weiß, womit man beginnen soll. 
Da übt man erstmal mit einfachen Programmen.



			
				rottex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann zwar den Quelltext einer Webseite auslesen, weiß aber jetzt nicht,
> wie ich den HTML-Code dann wieder so darstellen kann, wie er im Browser dargestellt wird.


Ich habe diesen Satz auch nach dem fünften Mal lesen nicht kapiert. 
Entweder du erklärst das mal so, dass das einer versteht, oder du befolgst meinen oben stehenden Rat.


----------



## merlin2 (29. Sep 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einen Browser zu programmieren ist schon eine nicht ganz einfache Aufgabe - vor allem,
> wenn man überhaupt nicht weiß, womit man beginnen soll.
> Da übt man erstmal mit einfachen Programmen.



Da stimme ich dir zu.



			
				Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> rottex hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber ich verstehe den von dir zitierten Satz.
Was soll daran unverständlich sein?
Rottex weiß nicht, wie er, nachdem er den Quelltext einer Seite eingelesen hat, die HTML-Formatierung darstellen kann.
Ich persönlich finde, dass du dir ruhig mehr Mühe geben könntest, den Fragesteller zu verstehen - es kommt nämlich öfter vor, dass du dir derart wenig Mühe zu geben scheinst.


----------



## Jango (30. Sep 2007)

merlin2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich verstehe den von dir zitierten Satz.
> Was soll daran unverständlich sein?
> Rottex weiß nicht, wie er, nachdem er den Quelltext einer Seite eingelesen hat, die HTML-Formatierung darstellen kann.


Warum nutzt du dann deine Energie und dein Wissen nicht dazu, ihm eine Antwort zu geben, die ihm hilft?
Wenn du es doch so verständlich findest und dir ja bestimmt auch immer sehr viel Mühe gibst (im Gegenteil zu mir).
Bin mal auf deine helfende Antwort gespannt, die im Gegensatz zur letzten zum Thema passen sollte.
Oder verstehst du es auch nicht? Du bist doch bestimmt nicht so dumm wie ich.  :wink:


----------



## Xams (30. Sep 2007)

Du könntest dir den Code von der JEditorpane anschauen und auf diesem aufbauen.


----------



## Lennart (30. Sep 2007)

Du kannst auch mal googeln nach:
html-rendering
html-rendering java

Beste Grüße
Lennart


----------

